# Erstinstallation: SMTP-Server Offline (v. 3.0.3.3)



## supportwelt (20. März 2011)

Hallo community,

habe mir das erste mal  ISPConfig 3.0.3.2 installiert und habe leider ein paar Kinderkrankheiten und hoffe auf eure Hilfe.
Und zwar habe ich die Meldung *SMTP-Server offline*


Hier die ausgabe von *netstat -tap*

```
Aktive Internetverbindungen (Server und stehende Verbindungen)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State                               PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 localhost:10024         *:*                     LISTEN                              27993/amavisd (mast
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN                              21509/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:spamd         *:*                     LISTEN                              1643/spamd.pid
tcp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*                     LISTEN                              1255/portmap
tcp        0      0 localhost:1010          *:*                     LISTEN                              2106/famd
tcp        0      0 vadmin1021:domain       *:*                     LISTEN                              15724/mydns
tcp        0      0 localhost:domain        *:*                     LISTEN                              15724/mydns
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN                              2074/pure-ftpd (SER
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN                              1377/sshd
tcp        0    168 vadmin1021:ssh          f051138122.adsl.a:50705 VERBUNDEN                           25836/0
tcp6       0      0 [::]:imaps              [::]:*                  LISTEN                              1973/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:pop3s              [::]:*                  LISTEN                              1991/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:pop3               [::]:*                  LISTEN                              1979/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:imap2              [::]:*                  LISTEN                              1961/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:http-alt           [::]:*                  LISTEN                              20872/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:www                [::]:*                  LISTEN                              20872/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:tproxy             [::]:*                  LISTEN                              20872/apache2
tcp6       0      0 2a02:2970:1002:0:domain [::]:*                  LISTEN                              15724/mydns
tcp6       0      0 localhost:domain        [::]:*                  LISTEN                              15724/mydns
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ftp                [::]:*                  LISTEN                              2074/pure-ftpd (SER
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ssh                [::]:*                  LISTEN                              1377/sshd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:https              [::]:*                  LISTEN                              20872/apache2
```
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## supportwelt (20. März 2011)

habe gerade diese Ausgabe gemacht:
*/var/log/mail.err* 
Die liste ist im Original 70 Zeilen lang und es steht immer das gleiche, habes wegen der Übersichtlichkeit verkürzt

```
Mar 20 11:37:53 vadmin1021 postfix/master[25919]: fatal: open lock file /var/lib/postfix/master.lock: cannot open file: Permission denied
Mar 20 11:40:03 vadmin1021 postfix/showq[25989]: fatal: scan_dir_push: open directory hold: Permission denied
```


----------



## supportwelt (20. März 2011)

keiner ne idee?


----------



## Till (21. März 2011)

Welche Linuxdistribution hast Du verwendet und welche Anleitung zu Installation hast Du verwendet. Außerdem poste bitte mal die Audgabe von:

df -h


----------



## supportwelt (21. März 2011)

Hallo,

habe ein Update von 3.0.2. auf 3.0.3. durchgeführt. Anleitung habe ich hier im Forum gefunden (Suche noch den Link).

Habe Debian 5

Hier noch die gewünschte Ausgabe:

```
Dateisystem          Größe Benut  Verf Ben% Eingehängt auf
/dev/hda1              11G  1,8G  8,2G  18% /
tmpfs                  65M     0   65M   0% /lib/init/rw
udev                   10M   12K   10M   1% /dev
tmpfs                  65M     0   65M   0% /dev/shm
```


----------



## Till (21. März 2011)

> habe ein Update von 3.0.2. auf 3.0.3.


das ist ja mal eine ganz neue Info. Nach Deiner obigen Beschreibung hörte es sich so an als ob Du zum ersten mal ISPConfig 3.0.3.2 neu installiert ahst und nicht ein update durchgeführt.

Hast Du Debian Updates eingespielt oder irgend welche anderen Befehle ausgeführt? Laut der obigen Fehlermeldung läuft postfix unter enem komplett falschen user, das kann meines Erachtens nicht vom ispconfig update kommen.


----------



## supportwelt (21. März 2011)

das kann natürlich sein, 

ich versuche mal die "alte" 3.0.2. 
Version neu aufzuspielen. Das läuft nämlich automatisch.
Melde mich dann nochmal.

Danke.


----------



## Till (21. März 2011)

Mit dem ISPConfig Update hat das meines Erachtens nach nichts zu tun.

Da Du ein Debian 5 einsetzt, überprüfe mal ob in der /etc/apt/sources.list überall lenny als Distribution steht und nicht stable. Denn stable ist aktuell debian 6 und nicht mehr 5.

Des weiteren sollte postfix bei Dir unter dem user "postfix" laufen, laut Deinem Log läuft er aber unter einem user "vadmin1021". Da die Verzeichnisse des postfix Servers dem user "postfix" gehören, er jetzt aber unter dem user "vadmin1021" läuft, kann er nicht mehr auf seine eigenen Verzeiochnisse zugreifen. Usernamen wie "vadmin1021" gehören nicht zu ispconfig bzw einem normalen ispconfig setup, ich vermute mal das Du da noch irgendeine andere software installiert hast, die da möglicherweise querschießt.


----------



## supportwelt (22. März 2011)

Hallo,

so ich hab jetzt die Version 3.0.1 installiert.
Habe wieder das Problem mit SMTP und myDNS












hier noch Ausgaben:
*netstat -tap*

```
Aktive Internetverbindungen (Server und stehende Verbindungen)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 localhost:10024         *:*                     LISTEN      1696/amavisd (maste
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN      2558/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:spamd         *:*                     LISTEN      2864/spamd.pid
tcp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*                     LISTEN      1548/portmap
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN      2778/pure-ftpd (SER
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN      1668/sshd
tcp        0      0 localhost:828           *:*                     LISTEN      2348/famd
tcp        0    116 vadmin1021:ssh          f051139142.adsl.a:49277 VERBUNDEN   3014/0
tcp        0     68 vadmin1021:ssh          www11071u.sakura.:44081 VERBUNDEN   3121/sshd: unknown
tcp6       0      0 [::]:imaps              [::]:*                  LISTEN      2859/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:pop3s              [::]:*                  LISTEN      2842/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:pop3               [::]:*                  LISTEN      2814/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:imap2              [::]:*                  LISTEN      2825/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:http-alt           [::]:*                  LISTEN      2396/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:www                [::]:*                  LISTEN      2396/apache2
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ftp                [::]:*                  LISTEN      2778/pure-ftpd (SER
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ssh                [::]:*                  LISTEN      1668/sshd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:https              [::]:*                  LISTEN      2396/apache2
```
*df -h*

```
Dateisystem          Größe Benut  Verf Ben% Eingehängt auf
/dev/hda1              11G  1,8G  8,1G  18% /
tmpfs                  65M     0   65M   0% /lib/init/rw
udev                   10M   12K   10M   1% /dev
tmpfs                  65M     0   65M   0% /dev/shm
```
*/etc/init.d/mydns start*

```
Starting DNS server: mydnsmydns[3286]: Error connecting to MySQL server at localhost: Access denied for user 'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES) (errno=0)
```
*/etc/init.d/postfix restart*

```
Stopping Postfix Mail Transport Agent: postfix.
Starting Postfix Mail Transport Agent: postfixpostfix: warning: valid_hostname: numeric hostname: xx.xxx.xx.xxx
postfix: fatal: file /etc/postfix/main.cf: parameter myhostname: bad parameter value: xx.xxx.xx.xxx
 failed!
```
*cat /etc/postfix/main.cf*

```
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version
 
# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
#myorigin = /etc/mailname
smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
biff = no
# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no
# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h
readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix
# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache
# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.
myhostname = xx.xxx.xx.xxx
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = xx.xxx.xx.xxx, localhost, localhost.localdomain
relayhost =
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix/html
virtual_alias_domains =
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_tls_security_level = may
transport_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
virtual_create_maildirsize = yes
virtual_maildir_extended = yes
virtual_mailbox_limit_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailbox_limit_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_limit_override = yes
virtual_maildir_limit_message = "The user you are trying to reach is over quota."
virtual_overquota_bounce = yes
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
maildrop_destination_concurrency_limit = 1
maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1
virtual_transport = maildrop
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
```
Vielen Dank für die Mühe.


----------



## Till (22. März 2011)

Ich hatte Dich so verstanden dass Du ein komplettes Rollback eines funktionierenden Backups einer bestehenden 3.0.2 installation machen wolltest. Scheinbar hast Du ja jetzt eine neuinstallation mit 3.0.1 gemacht, das macht so aber leider keinen Sinn da 3.0.1 total veraltet ist und jede Menge bugs beinhaltet, installiere daher bitte immer nur die aktuelle stable Version. Das ist 3.0.3.2.

Ich werde versuchen Dir trotzdem ein paar Hinweise zu geben: Zum einen hast Du bfalsche Angaben im ispconfig Installer gemacht, wenn der Installer nach dem Hostnamen fragt und Du stattdessen eine IP eingibst, wird der Server nicht funktionieren. Halte Dich bei der Installation bitte exakt an die Installationsanleitung (perfect setup) für ISPConfig 3. Der falsche Hostname steht jetzt in allen möglichen Config Dateien, a, einfachsten ist es wenn Du das uninstall.php script nimmst welches im Ordner install liegt und ispconfig deinstallierst und danach nochmal neu die Version 3.0.3.2 installierst. Bei der Deinstallation wird die Datenbank gelöscht, das ist also nichts falls Du hier ein update auf einem produktivsystem versuchst.


----------



## supportwelt (22. März 2011)

Hallo,
die Installation läuft vollkommen automatisch, mein Provider hat eine Auswahl mit Betriebssystemen und Software, es wird alles automatisch installiert.

Ich installiere heute Abend ISP Config 3.0.3 nach der Anleitung perfect ....

Muss ich den Server vorher komplett platt machen? Ich habe ca. 20x alles mögliche Installiert (SysCP, Plesk usw.).

Wie kann ich die Debian Image in ein Vserver einlesen? Ich meine Damit von CD Booten.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Till (22. März 2011)

> Ich habe ca. 20x alles mögliche Installiert (SysCP, Plesk usw.).


Ja, dann auf jeden Fall komplett neu installieren. ISPConfig wird nicht funktionieren wenn Du bereits vorher ein anderes Controlpanel installiert hattest. Am besten nimmst Du ein Debian minimal image Deinea Providers und gehst dann nach dem perfect setup vor.



> Wie kann ich die Debian Image in ein Vserver einlesen? Ich meine Damit von CD Booten.


Das sollte nicht notwendig sein. Wähle einfach ein Debian minimal image uas und mache dann ab Schritt 5 der perfect setup ISPConfig 3 Anleitung weiter.

Für Debian 5: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-s...bian-5.0-with-bind-and-dovecot-ispconfig-3-p3
Für Debian 6: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-squeeze-with-bind-and-courier-ispconfig-3-p3


----------

